
Ask HN: Recommended Home Content Management System - mancerayder
What do you use to categorize and store your personal documents (tax, contracts, etc etc.)<p>For home, I&#x27;m looking for a way to securely store a slew of PDF, spreadsheets, and Word documents that personal and that at the moment sit in a network share in ugly directories. I&#x27;m messy so I need a tool to help me.<p>Ideally I&#x27;d like a tool I can use to easily input and categorize my documents, possibly even syncing them up securely with one of my Cloud VPSes.<p>Curious what others are doing for this problem.
======
hackney
I can only recommend DocFetcher. Crossplatform, open source, and portable.
Requires java.
[http://docfetcher.sourceforge.net/en/index.html](http://docfetcher.sourceforge.net/en/index.html)

------
thousande
Have you looked at the community edition of Enonic XP (Java)?

[https://enonic.com/](https://enonic.com/)

